# Paint smell in bathroom after showering



## 3kids4me (Feb 27, 2006)

We recently painted our bathroom, and did use the mildew additive that Benjamin Moore provides for kitchens and baths.

It's only been a week, but I notice that every time someone takes a shower, the bathroom smells strongly like paint again.  (We do have a fan/light in there.)  Just wondering if anyone knows if this is normal, if it's a property of the paint, or if it means that potentially they didn't put the additive in the paint.

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## DenMar (Feb 27, 2006)

Im not a painter, but I played one on TV...
I think your problem might be that the paint wasn't allowed to dry completely after application.  Paint often takes days to cure depending on type (latex vs oil), humidity, temp., etc.  If the shower is used daily and the outside temp is cool then the humidity in the room will delay the curing.
If at all possible, don't shower in this room for a week and ventilate w/ open windows during the warmest parts of the day.  If this doesn't do it take the paint can back to the store.  They may have left out the drying/curing ingredient of the paint(all paints have this).  I hope this helps.


----------



## dgdbloe (Feb 27, 2006)

How long after painting did you use shower?
I recently used a bathroom paint that is suppose to prevent mildew and peeling.  Paint store told me not to use shower(even w/ fan) for 24-36 hrs after painting.   Try putting bowl of straight vinegar(white) in room - I do that when painting  and hardly ever have paint smell- don't know if its too late for that now.  Not a bad idea to take can back to store.  Good luck


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 27, 2006)

We used the shower two days after painting.

So, is the only remedy for this to repaint?  Or, just not shower in there for awhile?  (Not sure what taking the paint back to the store would do...except to get new paint?)

Thanks!

Sharon


----------

